# Movie lines... Guess Actor and/or Movie



## cogburn

You Guys !!! You Guys !!! ........You Guys See The Size of That Chicken??!!!
Dirty Steve/Young Guns


----------



## cogburn

Ok... That's just to get us started... Someone else go now, you provide the movie line or quote, and we will try to guess the character name and or movie title, we will see if this thread picks up momentum...


----------



## tigereyesblue76

"I Need Your Clothes, Boots and your Motorcycle" (as he takes a pair of sunnies off the guy and puts them on himself).


----------



## Energyvet

Terminator!!!!!! 1. Wooo Hoooo! Arnold!

And Cog you must have read my mind! This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Energyvet

"Okay, put it on. The last suit you'll ever wear ...again."


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Ok I'm thinking it's Men In Black!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

"we better get back, it will be dark soon and they mostly come out at night, mostly"


----------



## Energyvet

MIB II. Yep! Have you seen 3?


----------



## Energyvet

Alien! That's Knute! Another great!


----------



## Energyvet

"There's more to me, then there is to me!"


----------



## Roslyn

Energyvet said:


> "There's more to me, then there is to me!"


OOOooo, no clue on that one!!

I have one:

"I would rather read the worst book ever written, than watch the best movie ever made."

HINT: It's from TV, not a movie.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Energyvet said:


> "There's more to me, then there is to me!"


Again not 100% sure... The Producers????


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Here's a great movie Quote.. "This Shark, swallow you whole..."


----------



## Energyvet

Yes, Matthew Broderick in the producers.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm guessing Jaws.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Yeah, I figured the shark bit would give it away..


----------



## rob

You tell God the Father it was a kindness you done. I know you hurtin' and worryin', I can feel it on you, but you oughta quit on it now. Because I want it over and done. I do. I'm tired, boss. Tired of bein' on the road, lonely as a sparrow in the rain. Tired of not ever having me a buddy to be with, or tell me where we's coming from or going to, or why. Mostly I'm tired of people being ugly to each other. I'm tired of all the pain I feel and hear in the world everyday. There's too much of it. It's like pieces of glass in my head all the time. Can you understand?


----------



## Energyvet

I'm guessing Green Mile. But it could be Huck Finn from the context.


----------



## DansChickens

This is a recent movie 

"Give me back my f****n nome "!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Is it "The Full Monty" ???


----------



## tigereyesblue76

And one from one of my fave movies..
"Put The bunny.... Back in the box".


----------



## Energyvet

Tiger, I think you stumped us. I have no idea.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

tigereyesblue76 said:


> And one from one of my fave movies..
> "Put The bunny.... Back in the box".


Con air....my family quotes that one all the time!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Whooooo Yes Con Air... Well done.


----------



## cogburn

Ok guess this one.. 

Naw sir.. The devil is white white as you folk.. With big black eyes and a deep hollow voice an he like ta travel round with a mean ol hound.. Uhuh dats rite....


----------



## earlyt89

Tommy Johnson "I brother where art thou"


----------



## earlyt89

"o brother where art thou"


----------



## Roslyn

Roslyn said:


> "I would rather read the worst book ever written, than watch the best movie ever made."
> 
> HINT: It's from TV, not a movie.


Anybody?????


----------



## cogburn

Very good Early !! Had ta be at that there crossroads last midnight.. Sell my soul to the devil ..


----------



## Energyvet

How about....

"No mam! The federal government has no sense of humor that we're aware of."


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Energyvet said:


> How about....
> 
> "No mam! The federal government has no sense of humor that we're aware of."


Men in black?


----------



## Energyvet

Yes!!!! Sorry but these are my faves!


----------



## rblood

You gonna do something or are you just gonna stand there and bleed


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Tombstone, one of the hubby's favorites


----------



## cogburn

The bleeder was Johnny Tyler, Mad Cap- Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## fuzziebutt

Ok, I've got one for ya, from the best movie ever!!

"Agustus, I'll have to be more careful what I promise in the future".


----------



## cogburn

Lonesome Dove is my favorite and I agree the best movie ever.


----------



## cogburn

Tommy Lee Jones- Woodrow F. Call


----------



## rblood

What we have here is a failure to communicate


----------



## ScottV

Cool Hand Luke, on of my favorites.


----------



## fuzziebutt

The movie is Hubby's favorite, it is Cool Hand Luke, but that wasn't Paul Newman's line. Dang, I can't remember who said that!!!


----------



## ScottV

It was the Warden played by Strother Martin.


----------



## fuzziebutt

"He's got some Mississippi Leg Hound in him, Clark. If he starts, it's best to just let him finish".


----------



## ScottV

How about, "Wendy, I'm Home."


----------



## cogburn

Randy Quaid.. Vacation


----------



## Energyvet

"We have to redo every conversation we've ever had."


----------



## ScottV

Energyvet said:


> "We have to redo every conversation we've ever had."


Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Energyvet

Outstanding, yes!


----------



## rblood

- *"Surely, you can't be serious."*
- *"I am serious, and don't call me Shirley.*


----------



## fuzziebutt

Airplane!! It was Leslie whateverhislastnamewas.


----------



## Energyvet

Nielsen.........


----------



## fuzziebutt

"I have a particular set of skills, that I will use to find you, and to kill you".


----------



## ScottV

"Elk don't know how many feet a horse has".


----------



## ScottV

fuzziebutt said:


> "I have a particular set of skills, that I will use to find you, and to kill you".


Taken. I can't wait for Taken 2 to come out.


----------



## fuzziebutt

ScottV said:


> "Elk don't know how many feet a horse has".


 Jerimiah Johnson! It was Will Geer that said that.


----------



## fuzziebutt

ScottV said:


> Taken. I can't wait for Taken 2 to come out.


Us either! And that's why I couldn't think of Leslie Nielson's last name. All I could think of was Liam Neison, and my mind went stupid!


----------



## Energyvet

Fuzz, Hahahahaha I never noticed that before. I just had the same issue with Madeline Albright and Maggie Thatcher. 

"There's a special place in hell for women who don't help other women."

That was Madeline Albright.


----------



## kiwicsi

ScottV said:


> Taken. I can't wait for Taken 2 to come out.


Dagnabbit! Someone beat me to it.

I also am eagerly awaiting Taken 2. Love Liam Neeson.


----------



## kiwicsi

OK, this one should be fairly simple:

Question: You ever been on a real shrimp boat?
Answer: No, but I've been on a real big boat.


----------



## Energyvet

Forrest Gump! Love that movie! Run Forrest Run!


----------



## Energyvet

"I'm always on the look out for the next ex mrs Malcolm."


----------



## kiwicsi

Energyvet said:


> "I'm always on the look out for the next ex mrs Malcolm."


Jeff Goldblum in Jurassic Park, I think.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Got another, oldie but a goodie!

"she's not my girlfriend, I find her interesting because she's a client and she sleeps above her covers.. *FOUR FEET* above her covers.. She barks, she drools, she claws"......


----------



## wolfsnaps

ghostbusters?


----------



## fuzziebutt

"No, I didn't surrender, but my horse did. It's pulling a wagon up in Missouri".


----------



## Energyvet

"Im a mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it anymore."


----------



## cogburn

Me either !! Sing it sister !!


----------



## cogburn

I'll take that deal, and then crawfish and drill that ol devil in the ass...


----------



## Energyvet

It's the classic line from Network. It's an old movie even for me. Lol. The full speech is even more inspiring.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Listen to them. Children of the night. What music they make.

What movie it this from?


----------



## tigereyesblue76

DRACULA, what a awesome classic!!!!!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Love this movie.... .'One thing about living In Santa Carla I could never stomach, all the damn vampires.'


----------



## Energyvet

Blade? Just guessing here.


----------



## cogburn

Lost Boys !!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

cogburn said:


> Lost Boys !!


You got it!

One of my favorite movies growing up.

With Halloween right around the corner I'm watching a lot of horror flics.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Lost Boys...... Yes!!!! I grew up with that movie also, still one of my faves today....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

> There's no crying in baseball!


What movie is this from?


----------



## cogburn

Tom Hanks, Madonna, Rosie oDonnel... Gals baseball team.. Name..... Escapes me.. A league of their own..


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Well done Cogburn!



> Cinderella story. Outta nowhere. A former greenskeeper, now, about to become the Masters champion. It looks like a mirac...It's in the hole! It's in the hole! It's in the hole!


What is this from?


----------



## cogburn

Caddyshack


----------



## cogburn

I'm alright dont no body worry bout me...


----------



## earlyt89

"Just tap it in, just tap it in, tap tap tappy, tap tap taparoo!"


----------



## cogburn

Happy Gilmore !!


----------



## earlyt89

Yep yep. " I'll believe that when me sh!+ turns purple, and smells like rainbow sherbet."


----------



## cogburn

Super troopers !!


----------



## earlyt89

"You remind me of the babe, what babe? The babe with the power, what power? The power of voodoo, who do, you do, what? Remind me of the babe..."


----------



## cogburn

No idie !!


----------



## Energyvet

I'm out too. Thought you'd have it, Cog.


----------



## earlyt89

"The Labyrinth" with David Bowie


----------



## cogburn

Never seen it !!!


----------



## Energyvet

I used to like that movie as a kid. Watched it again, recently and now, not so much. Lol


----------



## EmmaJB

I am now going to have to get my labyrinth DVD out!  be singing that in my sleep! 

"hey, snotface!"


----------



## earlyt89

Great movie.


----------

